# Collar or harness recommendations needed for a small Sheltie



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

I am having a hard time finding a collar or harness that Jill can't slip out of. The harnesses that stay on her, also rub her. I don't want to mess up her beautiful coat! I bought a no slip collar last night, but need to return it for a smaller size. Anyone use these? The problem is when she's scared she pulls backwards and the collar(or harness) slips right over her head. Since my 10 yr old walks her alot I don't want to use a choke.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

I just have a plain leather collar from the pet store--the buckle kind (like a belt) not the sliding adjustable collars.

My sheltie is timid so when we are out walking the collar is fairly snug (no way will it slip off her head) and I use a gentle leader for now but eventually not have to.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

A rolled leather collar might give you a better fit than the flat collar and you get less matted hair.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I like martingale (sighthound) collars. They tighten, so they don't slip over the head, but don't choke.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I'd recommend a martingale- either the combo style (chain + fabric) or an all-fabric one. fI find a lot of really cute ones here http://collarmania.com/

Martingales are what most of my friends in shelties and collies use- those long fine heads slip out of buckle collars too easily.


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751399&cp&kw=no+slip+collar&origkw=no+slip+collar&sr=1

This is what I bought. I can still slip it off over her head, but it tightens when she pulls back. Hopefully it'll work.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

For our sheltie I used an easy-walk harness (same thing as the sensible or sensation harnesses). As long as it is properly fitted, I really don't see any way a dog could get out of it. I never leave it on in the house. 

However, sometimes for obedience training (heelwork) I will use a martingale collar. It's also useful for around agility rings when I need to quickly put it on and take off.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> I'd recommend a martingale- either the combo style (chain + fabric) or an all-fabric one. fI find a lot of really cute ones here http://collarmania.com/
> 
> Martingales are what most of my friends in shelties and collies use- those long fine heads slip out of buckle collars too easily.



Oooh...I'm lovin' their leather collars!


I'd recommend a martingale as well...some of my favorite sites: http://www.2houndsdesign.com http://www.majecticcollars.com. 2hounds design offers a martingale harness (wiggles wags and whiskers design) you might want to check out.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Lovemygreys- that is the ONLY place I've found with good quality leather martingales. Mal is getting one for christmas as soon as I figure out what color.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Flygirl said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...&kw=no+slip+collar&origkw=no+slip+collar&sr=1
> 
> This is what I bought. I can still slip it off over her head, but it tightens when she pulls back. Hopefully it'll work.


That should work fine, but slipping it over her head does not mean the collar is properly fitted. You will still need to snug it up some for the proper fit. If the two rings come together, it's too loose. There should be a few of inches of gap (2-3 inches) between the two rings when the collar is completely engaged.


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> That should work fine, but slipping it over her head does not mean the collar is properly fitted. You will still need to snug it up some for the proper fit. If the two rings come together, it's too loose. There should be a few of inches of gap (2-3 inches) between the two rings when the collar is completely engaged.


I tighten it up to were I can get a finger under it. I can slip it over her head with a bit of tugging(wanted to "test" it before going out). She has a huge mane of hair and a tiny head.  I can't get the 2 rings together, but the loop is only 2" wide at the most(the collars a 10"), so when it's engaged it's about a 1/2"-1" apart. She walks really well with it. She had a mini meltdown around my truck this morning. She won't go near it when the engines(gas) running, and I had to start the truck to let it warm up. She wasn't able to slip the collar, but she wasn't pulling as hard. She finally realized she wasn't getting away and I was able to get her in the truck. She's fine in the truck, and gets in when the engines off with no problems. My husband scared her when she had onlly been here a few days. We were going to the park and as I bent down to pick her up he started the engine and revved it at the same time.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shippo's not a sheltie, but when he was younger, he'd spook and slip any regular collar, no matter how snug I had it. I ended up getting a martingale, which worked. >^_^<

I just adjusted it to it fit him perfectly when it was open, so that way it could tighten and he couldn't slip it.


----------

